
Pints in the sun - grahamel
http://pintsinthesun.co.uk/
======
itodd
In case anyone came here thinking about how many pints fit in the sun, the
answer is:

2.984×10^30 pints

------
adaml_623
The slider only goes to 8pm and sunset isn't until 9:57pm tonight in Glasgow.
And before you say anything the Sun is shining down brightly at the moment.

The little display on the right with the building models is very cute. Looks
like someone has run some vision algorithm over the satellite images.

~~~
billybofh
For me [http://www.taps-aff.co.uk/](http://www.taps-aff.co.uk/) is usually the
go-to site. Certainly a taps-aff kinda day!

~~~
arethuza
I usually joke that here in Scotland people go out sunbathing when the
temperature goes over 10C for the first time - sure enough at the end of March
I saw a couple walking up from Princes Street Gardens in shorts, t-shirt and
flip-flops - the temperature: 11C

~~~
askins4trouble
Just got back from a semester in Glasgow, can confirm. As someone from the
southern US though, I can't blame them. You have to take advantage of any sun
you can get.

~~~
arethuza
Although the combination of strong sunlight and your typical peely-wally Scot
is often not a happy one.

------
kawsper
I live and work just next to Boxpark, and was very amazed that it was able to
locate me so accurately without me turning on location services.

Until I figured out that is the default starting position.

~~~
alanbyrne
I did the exact same thing!

~~~
errkk
Shoreditch yo!

------
timlukins
Lovely idea - but I’m not sure height of the building data is accurate enough.

For example, here in Edinburgh one of the best (indeed rare) beer gardens is
the Pear Tree:

[http://pintsinthesun.co.uk/#55.94434710372921/-3.18554684848...](http://pintsinthesun.co.uk/#55.94434710372921/-3.18554684848515/4af47d94f964a52013f321e3)

Which is notorious for the dreaded shadow of nearby Appleton Tower (8 stories,
immediately to the west) curtailing an evenings imbibing..

~~~
maxerickson
It gets the building data from OpenStreetMap, there isn't any info on the
height (so it must be guessing):

[http://www.openstreetmap.org/way/5325201](http://www.openstreetmap.org/way/5325201)

They link to a more detailed description, it isn't very prominent:

[http://www.pokelondon.com/blog/fun-stuff/pints-in-the-
sun/](http://www.pokelondon.com/blog/fun-stuff/pints-in-the-sun/)

------
bwag
I guess this is a UK thing? I typically look for shaded beer gardens here in
the Midwestern United States.

Edit: Plus, direct sunlight can skunk a hoppy beer in minutes.

~~~
stronglikedan
Hoppy beer is already skunked! (j/k)

But seriously, a cold beer in the hot sun can be one of life's little
pleasures, but it requires the right kind of beer - typically one that you
wouldn't drink otherwise. For instance, I would never touch a Corona in a bar,
but a Corona with a lime on the beach is a completely different experience.
However, my go-to sun-beer is a nice Blue Moon with an orange slice, which is
another beer I typically wouldn't drink otherwise.

------
kevinmchugh
Neat! Two facts about drinking beer outdoors: 1) Norwegian has a word for it:
utepils.[http://enthusiastslexicon.wordpress.com/2011/03/08/utepils/](http://enthusiastslexicon.wordpress.com/2011/03/08/utepils/)

2) a hoppy beer in the sun can skunk in minutes. So keep those under an
umbrella.

------
bowlofpetunias
Would work nicely for Amsterdam, except that it considers houseboats down in
the canals buildings that throw as much shadow as the buildings around them,
thereby eliminating 50% of the options in my neighborhood (all canals, all
filled with boats).

------
oulipo
Nice! We actually did the same in Paris a few months ago with OSM & d3 :)
[https://twitter.com/snips/status/452943384702119936](https://twitter.com/snips/status/452943384702119936)

------
dodders
I think the results need to include rain/cloud coverage for pubs in the UK.

~~~
philbarr
Yes, if you included this data then you could add notification alerts to your
mobile as well:

"It is now sunny in the beer garden of your favourite pub."

"Clear your schedule, there is an 80% chance of it being sunny in your
favourite pub between 1pm and 3pm this coming Saturday."

~~~
GotAnyMegadeth
"Clear your schedule, there is a 5% chance of it being sunny in a pub in your
city between 8am and midnight this coming Wednesday."

------
fredkelly
We need this for SF! For such a (comparatively) sunny place, I've struggled to
find good places to sit and drink in the sun (moved from the UK in August).

~~~
alxndr
Seconded! Sunny beer spots seems like secret knowledge passed from coworker to
friend to relative around here...

------
tom3k
Reminds me of the almost identical
[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/beerinthesun/beer-in-
th...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/beerinthesun/beer-in-the-sun)
which was around last year. Looks like their homepage (beerinthesun.com) is
now something completely different.

------
Hansi
Doesn't work for me. Mac Chrome 35. Clicking search does nothing, tried with
extensions off too.

On the idea itself I did this myself using R a few months back for the pubs in
Islington to schedule meetups with friends when the sun was out for the
weekend. Good to have it as a site.

------
ejvos
This data is also available for The Netherlands:

[https://itunes.apple.com/nl/app/zonnegrens/id634451165?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/nl/app/zonnegrens/id634451165?mt=8)

Yes we have height differences as well!

------
utunga
Great idea but right now I'm in East Midtown NYC. Not a lot of sun at any time
of day. Don't think this app takes into account height of buildings, which is
kinda important...

------
unfunco
Nice site, took a lot of refreshes for it to work for me though (console is
saying that certain scripts were not loading because they were timing out
(jquery, moment)).

------
xedarius
Guess this is the hacker news effect, but I can't get the website to yield a
single result. Which is a real shame as it's a beautiful day in London town.

~~~
Roonerelli
I can't either. I'm seeing a cross domain error in the console

XMLHttpRequest cannot load
[https://api.foursquare.com/v2/venues/search?client_id=FNJEOV...](https://api.foursquare.com/v2/venues/search?client_id=FNJEOV4QV4YBMJ4J5EQNK…se&limit=50&categoryId=4bf58dd8d48988d11b941735%2C4bf58dd8d48988d116941735).
No 'Access-Control-Allow-Origin' header is present on the requested resource.
Origin '[http://pintsinthesun.co.uk'](http://pintsinthesun.co.uk') is
therefore not allowed access.

~~~
errkk
Ughh, what browser?

~~~
Roonerelli
Chrome 35.0.1916.114 m on windows 7 64 bit

------
nicholassmith
Works perfectly for the pub I usually frequent in Middlesbrough, where
post-5pm half the beer garden is in the shade.

------
mathattack
I have to say that I appreciate someone attacking this long neglected problem.
Crowdsourcing at it's finest!

------
niix
Great idea, my friend and I are always choosing a bar based on outside seating
and if there is sun or not.

------
stuaxo
Distance to pub, and possibly link to beerintheevening so it's possible to see
reviews could be good.

------
gsmyth555
Is it possible to show a green area on the map for the pub's beer
garden/outdoor areas?

------
nsxwolf
You know what's even better than a cold beer on a hot, sunny day?

Shade.

